# Which is more suitable for an NC50 skintone: MAC msfn in Dark or Deep Dark?



## BrownEy3d (Feb 2, 2011)

And which is more red? I hear alternating answers and don't have the chance to stop by a counter/store anytime soon.


----------



## Blushbaby (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm NC50 and use Deep as an all over face powder and it's not red on me. I haven't tried Deep Dark, but guess it could be used as a contour.


----------



## PhonyBaloney500 (Feb 3, 2011)

I think Deep Dark is probably more red. Is that the look you're going for?

  	I am NC50 (I think) and I don't like Deep Dark I tried on the Dark and preferred it (I'll get it eventually).


----------



## Sass (Feb 3, 2011)

I use Dark.


----------



## K_ashanti (Feb 4, 2011)

i prefer the dark, the deep dark is kinda red/orange


----------



## tsb10 (Feb 5, 2011)

I have both. The MA matched me for deep dark but after wearing it a couple times i realized it was too dark so I purchased Dark and i love it. Deep Dark is more red


----------



## bediva33 (Feb 6, 2011)

tsb10 said:


> I have both. The MA matched me for deep dark but after wearing it a couple times i realized it was too dark so I purchased Dark and i love it. Deep Dark is more red



 	 Same here. I ended up purchasing the Dark and giving the Deep Dark to my roommate. It works for her.


----------



## Copperhead (Feb 16, 2011)

Dark


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Feb 16, 2011)

Dark, MA automatically pulled it out and it worked.


----------



## Face2Mac (Feb 18, 2011)

I agree with Dark, though with my oily skin it ozidizes to bring out my red tones.


----------



## nichollecaren (Feb 18, 2011)

deep dark is what I use for contour...very dark, and yes, more red. NC45-50 as well---I actually use Medium Deep all over.


----------



## sillygirl82 (Feb 27, 2011)

I use Dark.  It seems to balance out the tones in my face.


----------



## crystrill (Feb 27, 2011)

I use Dark. Deep Dark seems a tad too dark and like everyone else said, red. Even in the blot powder, Deep Dark makes me really dark after it oxidizes. If Dark may seem a bit light at first once it oxidizes it's perfect! I'm NC50 in liquid/creme and NC55 in powder.


----------



## BrownEy3d (Mar 5, 2011)

I recently purchased Dark and I agree; much better than Deep Dark. I like it a lot, so thanks for all of your help everyone!


----------



## afulton (Apr 23, 2011)

I am NC50 and I use Dark.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 23, 2011)

I"ve been complaining of late that my skin has been looking very red lately. I never even considered that the MSF in Deep Dark could have been the reason. Time to give Dark a try.


----------



## Rania88 (May 3, 2011)

I brought my first msfn yesterday. I got it in dark and it blended right in. I wore it for about 8 hours today while I was at work and no ashy shade.   And I agree the deep dark does have a slight red undertone to it. When I tried deep dark in the store it looked kinda red on me.  I think deep dark it suited for nw 45-nw50 girls because of the red undertones.


----------



## califabulous (Jul 20, 2012)

Dark is a beautiful match when initially applied. it oxidizes with my super oily skin and changes in color.  I hesitantly switched to medium deep and this works best.  I wear it alone wet or over other foundations. It works! you never know until you try and now I love it!


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Jul 21, 2012)

I use deep dark to contour and bronze, if I want an all over face color, i use Dark. (I am an NC50)


----------



## UberMACGeek (Jul 29, 2012)

I only have the deep/dark...judging by this thread I think I need dark in my life too


----------



## Angel007 (Oct 21, 2014)

They have since added new shades. Anyone tried dark tan? I gave up on deep dark bc it's too red. Dark tan is perfect for my nc 50 complexion.


----------



## sagehen (Oct 21, 2014)

Angel007 said:


> They have since added new shades. Anyone tried dark tan? I gave up on deep dark bc it's too red. Dark tan is perfect for my nc 50 complexion.


 Angel: Did you try Dark Golden? Can you compare Dark Golden and Dark Tan?


----------



## uniquebreez (Nov 14, 2014)

I use dark also.  Its perfect.


----------



## Angel007 (Nov 14, 2014)

Have not tried dark golden. I'll try that one next but I think dark & dark tan are the perfect ones for me. Deep dark maybe in the summer time or as a bronzer.


----------



## Yazmin (Nov 14, 2014)

I use Dark as well. Dark Deep too warm, so sometimes I'll use that as a very subtle contour.


----------

